# dear ab;



## luvs

it's my guy. he does so much imporly, that nearly stresses me to takin' a sedative.
i'll say, 'would u wash the dishes properly this time'~
therefore a half a bottle of soap disappears another day.
(yes, i gripe & grumble. there is glop on my dishes so i hafta re-wash them)

so, i find a task or 5 to make him be not here, & in my way. ('would u get us dinner somewhere, luv. get to a bus shelter now unless u wanna hail a cab. then, check my mail, get a bottle of absolut, & jello. lime. & maalox. & ibuprofin. have 'at cabbie take u to places.'


----------



## JEV

Dear luvs,

Hey, you picked him...you keep letting him back in...you continue to bitch about him... you let him back in... you bitch about him... you let him back in...WTF? Get off your arse and go find another guy if you're not happy with this one. He's never going to change and you're never going to be happy with what he does, so why do you continue to let him in the door when you know he will never meet your expectations? I don't see where he has a problem.

Signed

Abby's Ex-Husband

(Abby moved in with a lesbian who is as perfect as she claims to be, and left me to handle the letters. I'm a happy guy!!!I can now take the plugs out of my ears and leave the toilet seat up.)


----------



## Kane

Ah, the quest-eternal for the perfect relationship:

The woman wishes her man would change;  he never does.

The man wishes his woman would never change;  she does.

Wash, rinse and repeat.
.


----------



## ki0ho

A sign above mine says........It has two moving parts........learn how they work.........or go out to a tree.


----------



## EastTexFrank

JEV said:


> Dear luvs,
> 
> Hey, you picked him...you keep letting him back in...you continue to bitch about him... you let him back in... you bitch about him... you let him back in...WTF? Get off your arse and go find another guy if you're not happy with this one. He's never going to change and you're never going to be happy with what he does, so why do you continue to let him in the door when you know he will never meet your expectations? I don't see where he has a problem.



I think that about sums it up.


----------



## Mama

You have 2 choices.....

1) Accept him for the way he is (you gotta take the bad with the good).
or, 2) Move on.  

The only person in this life that you are ever going to change/control is yourself.  You can try to change/control someone else but the only thing you are going to accomplish is to make both of you miserable.  

So, pick one.


----------



## luvs

i luv him, & we bicker. i know i could easily say bye to him a 2nd time. suppose i stay near him due to how he has lost so much recently & is dealing w/ so much, & is not in me to be another he loses.
he is a loving guy, he jus' has too much on his plate when i'm dealing w/ my own plateful of stressors. tho i'm his woman. not his Parent/psychologist.
i hafta think this one over fer a few. there's plenty of guys. i know. tho i'm not one to run from 1 relationship to another- i took pleny of time to be on my own after jake. i think i'm comparing blake to him too much.
joe, how could u see where he has not got a problem unless u place a tent in my living room & see fer urself. & i ended thins one time. not several.
i gladly say when i'm wrong to him. to others. he has too much arrogance to. i'm not perfection. tho his imperfections- apparantly, to him, he has none.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell, I am damn near perfect too. You should visit and see how country folks live. You would feel right at home. That is why she has been in the basement for the past 4 hours sewing.


----------



## Leni

Luvs, mom told never to marry a man with the idea of changing him.  Won't work.  

Mule?  In the basement?  You ought to at least let her have a room upstairs where she can see out.


----------



## luvs

muley! hehe. i've country-folk family & 'at. they're kind. my friend here knocked her guy flat on the concrete before she went south to be w/ her new guy.

not tryin' to change the guy- tryin' to decide whether to lose his phone #. & yep, guys should contribute. he cleans his own dishes, cooks & takes my garbage to the curb if he makes the can full. & washes my counters when he cooks food i bought fer us & tolerates golden girls episodes & i tolerate guy-shows. i made this very, very clear: when he washes my floors, pays half my utilities, that cable, quits using my phones when he has his own beside him so he saves his minutes, & sees me as me & not a lady w/ a place to camp......  we may have a better relationship


----------



## muleman RIP

Leni said:


> Luvs, mom told never to marry a man with the idea of changing him.  Won't work.
> 
> Mule?  In the basement?  You ought to at least let her have a room upstairs where she can see out.


She has 2 casement windows and 6 overhead lights plus the ottlites. It is far from dark down there. She just made another handbag with bees and hives in the fabric.


----------



## Leni

I didn't say that it was dark.  Just no view.  I know all about those casement windows.  Moms family is from KC.


----------



## muleman RIP

She already has one bedroom for the embroidery machine and hundreds of rolls of thread. She wanted more room and enough counter space to set up 3 more machines plus the cutting table. And friggin shelves and plastic tubs for all the material. And a board to hang and pin quilts on. It is 16X20 and has it's own TV and phone and she can wireless her laptop as well.


----------



## ki0ho

Sounds to me like Mule is being very generous and helpful!!!!  Hell a whole basement to her self!!!!!!  Thats got to be luxery!!!!!!!!!!!!Good on ya Mule...your a good man!!!!!

as to Luvs boy friend......sounds to me like he has it made!!!!!no trobles there!!!!!wer I him I would keep that deal going as long as I could.........Then find something.............................


----------



## muleman RIP

She can have her own bathroom down there and a heated floor. More heat than she is used to. And a hot tub!


----------



## ki0ho

Man oh man.....the wife should be glad she dont have to spend all her time running other wemen away....as good as you are to her...herds will want to get you and take you home!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

ki0ho said:


> Sounds to me like Mule is being very generous and helpful!!!! Hell a whole basement to her self!!!!!! Thats got to be luxery!!!!!!!!!!!!Good on ya Mule...your a good man!!!!!
> 
> as to Luvs boy friend......sounds to me like he has it made!!!!!no trobles there!!!!!wer I him I would keep that deal going as long as I could.........Then find something.............................


 

ki0ho, my Pap made me a restroom fer me, the 3rd fl. into my own, the 1 section of the 1 porch into my personal lounge/t.v./nicotine room. the basement was my skating rink; the tool-room was neat when i broke the wall w/ those skates, used his stuff to re-build that segement,- he luved us. as fer blake- he recently said he would hafta snooze in the snow when i said he should leave. i said, 'oh', then offered to pack his stuff.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> he recently said he would hafta snooze in the snow when i said he should leave. i said, 'oh', then offered to pack his stuff.


Dang hard ass city girls!


----------



## Leni

Hey Muley.  Too bad that homes here are built without basements.  If I had one I'd import you to fix it up for me.  As it is I have one 9 X 9 bedroom for all of my sewing and knitting.  When I set up my cutting table I have move a lot of things around.


----------



## muleman RIP

Leni said:


> Hey Muley.  Too bad that homes here are built without basements.  If I had one I'd import you to fix it up for me.  As it is I have one 9 X 9 bedroom for all of my sewing and knitting.  When I set up my cutting table I have move a lot of things around.


She wants me to move the wall over 4 ft. into my office space so hers will be 20X20. Says she needs more room. I offered to remove the TV,satellite reciever and rocking chair for her. She has outlets every 2 or 3 ft. on the long wall where the machines are and she wants more on the wall I move over. I still have a door to put on the room so now is the time to move the wall. Got to find a place for my bandsaw, jointer and outboard motor and one gun cabinet.


----------



## Kane

luvs said:


> tolerates golden girls episodes & i tolerate guy-shows.


No relationship has a chance without two teevees.  All the other stuff is moot. But without two separate remotes the relationship is doomed.


----------



## luvs

we watch 1. jus' pick shows on compromise. think i've got another t.v. in the 1 room. prefer being by him, tho.


----------



## muleman RIP

Crap! 1 tv? not around here. We have 4 upstairs and hers in her sewing room in the basement.


----------



## Short bus

aybe he needs glasses I don't look at the dishes all that close but if I scrubed any harder there wouln't be a dish left.


----------

